# Job offer from Jeddah KSA



## drake03 (Jun 8, 2013)

hi. im new to expatforum.
recently i was offered a job from a private company in jeddah. the contract says my salary would be 4500 SAR but that includes my housing, food, and transpo but they will provide my working visa?, plane tickets, and iqama processing of course. not sure if i will be responsible for its renewal fees though.

Im wondering if this would make a good income bcos as i consistently search for forums and blogs, pay scales, and labor rules, i find it was below average tho that is huge amount of money back here in our country. i dont have any idea about the cost of living there and how much i can save monthly if we put in my expenses for the house rental, food and clothing, transportation, and miscellaneous since it is not covered by the company. would i still live a normal life? i mean would i be able to handle expenses and everything for that amount of salary (overspending aside)? would i still be able to buy some luxury goods such as gadgets, etc?

any comments and help would be greatly appreciated..

this will help me to decide whether to accept the offer or not.

thanks in advance!


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I really do not see you can live a normal life on $1200 per month. Wherever you are from I do not think as an educated person, that would be a decent wage for your labours. Obviously many people working there are on less but that is as labourers etc, life is not cheap there, no public transport etc etc. Everybodies circumstances are different, but I think you are being taken for a ride


----------



## drake03 (Jun 8, 2013)

i see. thanks for the advice. i really have to ask my agency for some clarifications. i hope i can still negotiate with the salary. i haven't signed the contract yet and i dont want to find myself struggling to live in a place new to me. i know adjustment is very hard but to work more and be paid for less is much harder


----------



## SOAB (Jan 25, 2014)

If they offering a salary that low I can guarantee the benefits they provide will not be very nice. eg. You may end up sharing a tiny apartment with 10 men and one bathroom between you :S & You may not find this out until you arrive.


----------



## paul stewart (Apr 18, 2014)

drake03 said:


> hi. im new to expatforum. recently i was offered a job from a private company in jeddah. the contract says my salary would be 4500 SAR but that includes my housing, food, and transpo but they will provide my working visa?, plane tickets, and iqama processing of course. not sure if i will be responsible for its renewal fees though. Im wondering if this would make a good income bcos as i consistently search for forums and blogs, pay scales, and labor rules, i find it was below average tho that is huge amount of money back here in our country. i dont have any idea about the cost of living there and how much i can save monthly if we put in my expenses for the house rental, food and clothing, transportation, and miscellaneous since it is not covered by the company. would i still live a normal life? i mean would i be able to handle expenses and everything for that amount of salary (overspending aside)? would i still be able to buy some luxury goods such as gadgets, etc? any comments and help would be greatly appreciated.. this will help me to decide whether to accept the offer or not. thanks in advance!


I think it could be a great opportunity. To experience another culture etc. You haven't mentioned your skill set so how can anyone decide if that figure is appropriate. Once you get there you can see what works.


----------



## roxanwright (Apr 26, 2014)

drake03 said:


> hi. im new to expatforum.
> recently i was offered a job from a private company in jeddah. the contract says my salary would be 4500 SAR but that includes my housing, food, and transpo but they will provide my working visa?, plane tickets, and iqama processing of course. not sure if i will be responsible for its renewal fees though.
> 
> Im wondering if this would make a good income bcos as i consistently search for forums and blogs, pay scales, and labor rules, i find it was below average tho that is huge amount of money back here in our country. i dont have any idea about the cost of living there and how much i can save monthly if we put in my expenses for the house rental, food and clothing, transportation, and miscellaneous since it is not covered by the company. would i still live a normal life? i mean would i be able to handle expenses and everything for that amount of salary (overspending aside)? would i still be able to buy some luxury goods such as gadgets, etc?
> ...


That is very low, you have to consider your saving and the cost of living Saudi arabia is getting higher. That 4,500 saudi riyals is nothing for today's living condition in Saudi. You are asking if you still could live a normal life? answer is yes you can but far more different than that life you have it now.


----------

